# Any body want to take a guess?



## zauggart (Jul 9, 2009)

hi there
i have been saving up my fingers etc and putting them into this one gallon jug . I plan on refining them soon and was wondering if anybody would like to guess the end weight of gold i will get . A bit of info about the fingers ,there mixed and came from computer cards and as well came from really old computer systems etc . take a guess and i'll post my results when im done!
thanks
ian


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 9, 2009)

OK, I'll say 18 grams.
Randy


----------



## wolftank (Jul 9, 2009)

10.1 Grams.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 9, 2009)

Guessing 7.8 grams 

By the way, how do you plan to get them out of the glass jug ? Break it ?


----------



## zauggart (Jul 9, 2009)

hi there Noxx 
i was planning on adding the A/P to the jug then eventually pouring it off completely . after that fill it with water and shake it a bit to remove the foils etc . i think the fingers would be jammed at the neck so they would stay in the bottle and ill have the foils . another way i guess after washing the foils etc go to dissolving them in the jug and pouring the liquid off then percipitate it in a different container. either way ill be thinking of how to do it safely before i start.
thanks
ian


----------



## Buzz (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll go with 5.6g

Hope you get more though!

Buzz


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 9, 2009)

The guesses have continually gotten smaller. Since I'm guessing about 3# of fingers, or a little less, I'll go with Buzz - 5.6 grams.


----------



## metatp (Jul 9, 2009)

I have no idea, so I am going to guess 6.4g. If I win, do I get the gold? :mrgreen:

Just kidding,
Tom


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm guessing 4.25 grams.

The fingers appear to be mixed, but very well trimmed. There are a fair number of partially plated fingers and some nice memory fingers too. 

I'm basing my guess on three pound lot size also.

I would *not* recommend processing the fingers in the jug as is. The AP reaction foams up at first and could form an acid geyser if you are not careful. You'll also be eliminating your chances of agitating the fingers properly. You will be stuck with a mass of of foils intermixed with the partially stripped finger boards. 

Steve


----------



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Jul 9, 2009)

6.2, good luck


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm gonna say 7 grams even. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 10, 2009)

5-6g
but Ill be glad for you if there will be 50-60 grams out there.... :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Steve. Processing in the jug is a bad idea. First off, put a face shield on and get a hammer.

When you get around to it, let us know the initial weight of the fingers.


----------



## goldrush2009 (Jul 10, 2009)

Say about 5.7 grams


----------



## john witt (Jul 10, 2009)

would say around 5.4 grams


----------



## zauggart (Jul 11, 2009)

hi there
no problem i wont process them in the jug after considering it and hearing from people more knowledgeable than i . also i dont want to break my jug so im sure ill have fun getting them all out ! 
Ian


----------



## zauggart (Dec 17, 2009)

hi there !
well after it was all said and done i ended up with 9.37 grams . i really like the look of my button ,i dont have a pic yet but will have one eventually. My wifes rings look like gold but when you put this button next to em they look more white then anything and the button looks more like gold hee hee. (she doesn't like it when i point out my scrap looks more like gold than her rings) My big mouth got into trouble with her and now she wants a ring made out of my button (gawd) . Also thanks for the help from everybody on the forum 
including LS,NoXX,Harold and so on

thanks again Ian


----------



## Noxx (Dec 17, 2009)

> (she doesn't like it when i point out my scrap looks more like gold than her rings) My big mouth got into trouble with her and now she wants a ring made out of my button (gawd)



We told you !


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2009)

I am telling my wife I am saving it up to make weding rings for our 50th anniversary. that way way I can hang on to it a few more years.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 17, 2009)

So then, wolftank was the closest at 10.1

congrats!

And congrats to you Ian on your button!


----------

